# The cure for Fulcrum 7 noisy freewheel



## Simon_1 (Aug 24, 2010)

I've recently 'cured' the shockingly loud freewheel on my Racing 7 rear. The problem is that the groove for the spring does not run far enough around the back of the 3 pawls so when they are pushed in to the hub the sping is lifted clear of the groove and exerts too much force. The pawls are then pushed back out with so strongly that the ratchetting sound is very loud unless the whole hub is filled with grease. After only 500 miles I could see wear on the tips already because of the pressure they were being pushed against the ratchet face with.
The solution is to extend the groove slightly around the back of the pawl using a Dremel with a cutting disk or similar. The grove should be no deeper than about a third to half of a mm (13 to 20 thou for the imperial ones amongst us). Reassemble with reasonably thick oil and hey presto.
Since doing this i've done another efw hundred miles with no problems at all and a nice quiet freewheel.
NOTE - A DELICATE TOUCH IS NEEDED. IF YOU CHOOSE TO MODIFY IT'S ON YOUR HEAD.:idea:


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

they're designed to be loud to force an upgrade...............


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

cmg said:


> they're designed to be loud to force an upgrade...............


All Campagnolo freewheels are loud. It is so that when a Campagnolo user is about to passing a Shimano user, the Campagnolo rider only needs to freewheel for a second to notify the Shimano user.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

exactly right julius


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

orange_julius said:


> All Campagnolo freewheels are loud. It is so that when a Campagnolo user is about to passing a Shimano user, the Campagnolo rider only needs to freewheel for a second to notify the Shimano user.


But the Shimano user can affford to buy a gatoraide from the money he saved, while the Campagnola user can't, so the Campy user bonks and gets passed by the Shimano user.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

but shimaNO users need to buy more wheels, cause campa last fo eva. so I got mo money, and chicks dig italian wheels.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

alexb618 said:


> exactly right julius


Indeed. And one may think that the same feature is useful for when a Campag user is passing a SRAM user, but with all the noise of the SRAM drivetrain they can't hear anything else anyway.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

I can just feel the love in this room.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

SRAM wheels look better?

just tryna get in on this


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

*fulcrum 7 freehub*

How many miles till yours turned noisy? Mines silent


----------



## Simon_1 (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't know - you post something to try and be genuinely helpful and everyone just abuses each other!
I'm deeply saddened by the lack of mutal respect and love


----------



## Simon_1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Noisy from the box - 2009 wheels.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

framesti said:


> How many miles till yours turned noisy? Mines silent


Yours is still sitting in "factory goop". Should take a few hundred miles for it to start singing.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Just run a Wippermann stainless chain, Campy freehub, and SRAM drivetrain.

Yes, I did that one season. Yes, it was LOUD.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Simon_1 said:


> I don't know - you post something to try and be genuinely helpful and everyone just abuses each other!
> I'm deeply saddened by the lack of mutal respect and love


What abuse are you talking about? 

Joking and horsing around between Campagnolo, Shimano, and SRAM users has been around since the days of Henri Pelissier! Or rather, at that time between Huret and Simplex users.


----------



## pcs2 (Sep 4, 2006)

My khamsin's were loud right out of the box, as were my neutrons.

My new Shamal's are eerily quiet, <150km though. I love the noisy freewheel.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Argentius said:


> Just run a Wippermann stainless chain, Campy freehub, and SRAM drivetrain.
> 
> Yes, I did that one season. Yes, it was LOUD.


Man, that's a deadline combo!


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

the shimano's are so darn quiet that I'd like to know how a campy wheel even knows when he's being passed by a shimano wheel?


----------

